# Windows 98 Floppy install



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,
I am attempting to install windows 98 or 98se on a laptop that has no cd drive. I recall reading that Windows 98 was available on DMF formated floppy disks. Is there a place where can I either find a copy of the disks or download the disk images? Is there a utility that will put the 98 cab files from the cd onto floppy disks? Help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nope, it won't work on floppies..Win 95 does, though...


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can buy cd/dvd players that attach via USB port to your computer. We have one that we sometime use with an old laptop.
vicks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

what you might have to do is,
take the harddrive out of the laptop,
install on another unit, if desktop, with adapter,
.
2.5" laptop hdd to 3.5" hdd adapter
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=2.5"+laptop+hdd+to+3.5"+hdd+adapter
.
then go this route,
install w98 cab files to harddrive
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+w98+cab+files+to+harddrive
.
this one pretty much covers the procedure:
http://tpsconsulting.com/win98install.htm
.
if you just install the w98 while on the other unit,
you'll then have to delete a bit of stuff,
drivers, etc., before placing BACK into the laptop,


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input, the laptop doesn't have a usb port nor is the hard drive able to be transfered out to another computer (it does however plug into a standard laptop ide interface though). Laptop is a Thinkpad 360cse built in 1994:
-540MB HDD
-3.5" FDD
-20MB RAM
-486DX2
Windows 95 recognises the HDD controler as a standard IDE/ESDI Controler- could the hard drive be esdi?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

As I recall, WIN98 needed 32MB RAM, unless you're upgrading..


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

don't understand why harddrive,
NOT able to be moved form one unit to another,
if you don't WANT to,
that's a different story,
.
as ekim said about the ram,
if you already have w95 on that unit,
why do you want to go w98?
it WILL slow it down somewhat,
AND, all the w9.x were just about the same,
as for requirements of installing and using apps,
.
just a 'wild thought'
so i can't personally recommend this route,
haven't tried it for THIS type usage,
have no idea if it would work or not,
have for other uses,
and it did work,
.
you may TRY it if you wish,
if it seems to fit what you seek,
.
NOTE:
you would need to do some reading,
.
floppy-spanning software
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=floppy-spanning+software


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

When I take the HDD out and try to put it into another laptop it won't fit, it is thicker than the 810MB drive in my TP365 which is thicker than the 20GB in my 380Z. Also when I put the 810MB dirve into the 360CSE it doesn't see it.

Win98 requires 16MB RAM


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

ryanhe said:


> Win98 requires 16MB RAM


I stand corrected. I noticed you have a 486DX2. What's the speed? I still have a couple around here and the fastest speed was 133mhz...Those were solid chips...:up:


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

66mhz- the minimum requirement of win98


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you don't have a desktop available?


----------

